
OVH Cloud Storage is inaccessible for 2+ hours - clon
In other news the &quot;VIP support&quot; is enjoying a public holiday.
======
clon
[https://www.ovh.ie/public-cloud/](https://www.ovh.ie/public-cloud/)

Claims no less than 99.999% SLA:

    
    
      Daily: 0.9s
      Weekly: 6.0s
      Monthly: 26.3s
      Yearly: 5m 15.6s

~~~
mcintyre1994
> OVH Public Cloud guarantees 99.999% SLA for all available resources.
> (compute, storage, network) Where the support team detects a lost connection
> that isn't caused by scheduled maintenance, you will receive damages of 0.5%
> of the monthly rate per minute of unavailability (up to a maximum of 100% of
> your consumption for the current month).

Clever, they get to schedule maintenance outside of the SLA guarantee so it's
entirely meaningless.

~~~
dx034
But they usually admit to errors. The public logs in this case confirm that it
wasn't maintenance.

For OVH (as for any provider) it's better to promise 99.999% and pay if you
have an issue than to promise 99.99% and lose clients to AWS.

------
openmaze
Still users can't admin their OpenStack machines, containers, networks...

------
openmaze
Here is the ticket
[http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=26480&edit=yep](http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=26480&edit=yep)

~~~
clon
Also these:

[http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=26479](http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=26479)
[http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=26481](http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=26481)
[http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=26475](http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=26475)

The last one seems to have the most up-to-date information. Apparently the
Keystone issue is unrelated to the WAW D/C prodding.

~~~
baqs
swift services are now up

------
pfg
Based on my logs, the outage seems to have started around 9 am UTC, with
services recovering around 10:50 am UTC.

------
Antwan
Typical OVH.

------
AznHisoka
why would someone use OVH for cloud storage when they can use S3? OVH is only
good for dedicated servers.

~~~
clon

      OVH PCS $0.0112/month/GB
      AWS S3  $0.0245/month/GB
    

Less than half the price, if you are willing to believe they are comparable
products. Actually pretty great performance they offer as well for taking
encrypted backups etc.

But I think your comment is still generally fair in terms of the quality of
the rest of their offerings. I would also add one more strong point for OVH -
kick-ass DDoS protection.

S3 has had it's own (catastrophic) issues as well. The failure mode for PCS so
far has been more irritating, however - it will fail you every 1000'th request
or so.

~~~
vincentkriek
I am not that into the whole data storage world but for backupping my NAS I
looked into Backblaze which is a lot cheaper than both at $0.005/month/GB.

~~~
votepaunchy
Amazon S3's Glacier storage tier is even cheaper at $0.004/GB/month.

~~~
dx034
And OVH's archive is $0.0023/GB/month. Although I guess that with archive
storage, transfer and access costs could be a significant part of the bill.
But OVH's business model is to be cheaper than AWS so I guess they'll end up
below the AWS price.

